# 1967 GTO color option questions.



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit..........


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

My guess would be the second one you posted as it is a closer match to the "sky Blue" you mention. I used to have a color chart of all of those sixties Pontiacs but it is no more. Your best bet is to try a paint and auto body supply shop. The should be able to help you nail it down or try a really good auto body shop in the area.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, the color ships you see in that link are pretty darn close. Any way you can show them to your dad and ask ? That might nail it down for you and you could be cagey if he asks and you could say oh, I'm just curious !


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit..........


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

You could say........"well, I saw a couple of pictures on the internet and wondered if that was what your car looked like. Wouldn't that be a true statement?"


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

getting a scale big block mark IV chevy engine is real easy.
(396-402-427-454 are all basically the same engine.)
the problem would be getting a decent '67 GTO model.
well, at least a replica in plastic.
Yeah, MPC/AMT has issued one. but that kit has some problems.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well now, that will be a pretty car when you're done building it - your dad should be very happy. I built a '66 Impala Super Sport with a Corvette 283 Engine like my dad used to have - I have it to him for Christmas probably 20 years ago now. He still had it when he died. Doing that for your dad is a wonderful thing and I am sure he will appreciate it.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Building a 1/25 scale replica of your Father's car will surely be a great B-day surprise to him indeed.....And I totally understand how you'd like to keep it a secret from him till the big day...
Is there anyway that you can get in touch with some of his Friend's,, That you spoke about ???
This way you can find out if they remember,,What the Engine looked like...Stock painted valve cover's ?? Or if it had stock Hubcaps or mag's ?? Tire make and width's..Etc...Etc...The more it look's like his old ride,, The more He'll be reminded of it..... Just a thought, But see if maybe your mother or someone in your family,,Has some old photo's of it,Too.....Good luck on your Quest....

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

s.moe said:


> ... But see if maybe your mother or someone in your family,,Has some old photo's of it,Too.....Good luck on your Quest....
> 
> MOE.


That is a great idea, Moe. I actually used my mother as a reference when I did it. Since dad loved his car so much, mom naturally knew alot about the car, and mom can keep it a secret!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Building replicas as gifts is a great thing to do. I've done it several times. The most fun I ever had doing it was just building a model from a description of the car my soon-to-be 16 year old daughter WANTED FOR HER BIRTHDAY! Of course, she wanted the real deal... Anyhow, I built her a bright yellow 1985 Corvette right under her nose - I explained that I was building it "as a gift for the daughter of a guy at work"... Think about it - I'M a guy at work, right???  Anyhow, the front (non-regestration) plate reads "1985VET", and the rear Pennsylvania plate says "SWEET16". I made the car a 1985 model because SHE'S a 1985 model herself!



















Long story short, she loved it. Your dad will treasure the replica you build of his car, I guarantee it.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not deep into GTOs but how different is a 67 friom a 66? Revell has a 66 that is really nice. Has one of the best tri-power 389s (which you don't need) great chassis detail, fine body detail. Nice interior. It's also common and cheap. Maybe I'm missing a crucial difference though.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> His birthday is in march so hopefully I can get all the info I need and get this car done the correct way. I just wish I could get a 427 ( Chevy ) like he had and put it in the car.
> 
> From what I have heard his car was the talk of the town. He is still buddies with his high school friends. And the one guy that helped work on the engine tells me that his GTO was bad ass.


The AMT 70 Monte Carlo has a great 427 in it. Try to find one of those if you can. Any chance you could get ahold of the guy that worked on his engine and have him drop by your place and look at pictures that you have shown us? Maybe they will jar his memory and he can help you out on the color and such.

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Rondo said:


> I'm not deep into GTOs but how different is a 67 friom a 66? Revell has a 66 that is really nice. Has one of the best tri-power 389s (which you don't need) great chassis detail, fine body detail. Nice interior. It's also common and cheap. Maybe I'm missing a crucial difference though.


You are correct. The Revell '66 GTO is *by far* the superior kit.
the AMT/MPC offering is an old tool. I think it was based on a promo.
The main thing that seperates the '66 & '67 GTO is the Grille, and the rear tail light panel. I would post pictures........but I do that enough on my garage thread.
And there are many great sources for a Big Block Chevy in 1/25 scale.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.............


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey if your going to build a replica you should know there are enough differences between the 66 and 67 that your dad will notice. As already mentioned the tailight panel is completely different. The Grille is different too but if you black it out it shouldn't be a problem The side trim is different too. You could use the 67 but with a more detailed chassis like say from the AMT Hurst/Olds kit which had steerable wheels and more underbody detailing but is essentially the same. Just remember to leave off the rear stabilizer as the GTO didn't get that until 70. You could also use the 396/454 from the RevellMonogram 70 SS chevelle for your engine. Also if your father ordered the car new in 67 the car would have come with the new for 67 400 engine that year. Remember too that the 427 is a "Big Block" echevey engine while Pontiac did not use "Big" or "Small" block V8's. All of there engines were of the same external dimensions 370, 389, 400, 455 etc all looked the same from the outside. Chevy Engines were different on the outside from Big to small block. 
Hope some of this helps you out !:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> Building replicas as gifts is a great thing to do. I've done it several times. The most fun I ever had doing it was just building a model from a description of the car my soon-to-be 16 year old daughter WANTED FOR HER BIRTHDAY! Of course, she wanted the real deal... Anyhow, I built her a bright yellow 1985 Corvette right under her nose - I explained that I was building it "as a gift for the daughter of a guy at work"... Think about it - I'M a guy at work, right???  Anyhow, the front (non-regestration) plate reads "1985VET", and the rear Pennsylvania plate says "SWEET16". I made the car a 1985 model because SHE'S a 1985 model herself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Corvair Jim, When ya gettin her the Real One ? LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit............


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit............


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, there ya go! One color down!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Tuxedo said:


> Corvair Jim, When ya gettin her the Real One ? LOL :thumbsup:


After I win either Powerball or MegaMillions! :tongue:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> That was really nice of you to do. BTW is she single? j/k don't hurt me.


She's happily married with two kids. 
(I won't kill you, but her husband might! )
(Also j/k!)


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> After I win either Powerball or MegaMillions! :tongue:


 Yeah , I hear you on that ! Nice model though, and nice of you to do for her.:thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Tuxedo said:


> Yeah , I hear you on that ! Nice model though, and nice of you to do for her.:thumbsup:


Model Cars: The gift that keeps on giving! :hat:
Think about it this way - Whenever Sarah looks at her 'Vette, she says she thinks of me and the love I built into it. You just don't get a reaction like that from a gift card to Wal-Mart!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> Hey just throw a could thousand this way when you do, I don't need millions. :tongue:


I don't know about sending a grand your way, but I will be throwing one heck of a party for all my friends and you'd be invited. Open bar, door prizes, karaoke, etc. Be there or be rectangular! :hat:

(After the party, my wife and I relocate and change our names! )


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

CorvairJim said:


> Model Cars: The gift that keeps on giving! :hat:
> Think about it this way - Whenever Sarah looks at her 'Vette, she says she thinks of me and the love I built into it. You just don't get a reaction like that from a gift card to Wal-Mart!


 C J I agree with you 100% on that. I feel the same way about my children too, when I do something like that for them.My oldest and I are currently doing up a Beach Cruiser bicycle together. She loves it more than those store bought thingys and of course the time together : Priceless!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.........


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> Okay a party sounds great to me, I will put a GPS tracking device on your car to keep tabs on you :tongue:


Won't do you any good. We'll be showing up in a rented vintage Rolls-Royce, complete with chauffeur. I've always wanted to ride in one, but I really don't have any ambition to actually OWN one!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My grandparents had a Silver Cloud. He drove that thing like a madman. One day, he rolled the car off the side of a mountain - it wasn't really a cliff, but it certainly was no hill. The car would have been totaled had it not been a Rolls - it was cheaper to fix the rolled car than it was to pay him off for it. He kept it for a few more years before selling it off.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit..........


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> Damn you have everything planed already don't you? You have to have a pinata filled with gold coins, that would be fun watching everyone jumping in a huge pile.


Hmmm... That's a thought... NOT! 
(But I might offer some sort of prize for the best - and WORST - Karaoke performance! )


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

*HEY !ME TOO, ME TOO, I wanna come to the party ! Pleez o pleeze o...............*


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Tell you all what - when we hit the PowerBall or MegaMillions, I'll just put out a general announcement about when and where, and y'all let me know if you're coming. Fair enough? Maybe I'll be able to get a place with room enough outside for a "Show 'n' Shine" for my 1:1 car buddies and inside for a model car show for my little car friends. Keep in mind, getting to the party will probably be on YOUR dime! We're still young enough that we'll be taking the annuity, so we won't have the whole jackpot all at once; probably just a few million a year after taxes.

(I should give lessons in how to hijack a forum thread! :wave


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.............


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit............


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> Well I got the GTO kit in the mail today. I joined a GTO forum today trying to get more info on this build. Lets just say I'll stay on this forum where the people actually know what their talking about.


R O T F L........Robert...You sure your in the right Forum....:lol:..........Just kidding, Fellow's....

We don't "all" know what we're talking about,,,But there's enough guy's on here....SOooo if we put our head's together...We can at least steer someone in the right direction........

But thank's for Making our EGO's Swell,,,,,Guy......:woohoo:....Some of us Ol' Timer's needed that......


MOE.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...............


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Speaking for myself....Thank's...Robert,,,,, As for me, I've only been a member for 6 month's now, And that was one of the thing's that Played into my decision to join up.....All the fellow's that were on here at that time,(Some have left,For one reason or another),,,(long story)Seamed to really enjoy each other's work's and company....Kind of like old friend's...You know ?? They didn't seem to mind if the subject kind of drifted off course into Never-Never land..........And as you've allready found out,, They're alway's willing to use their year's of modeling experience or know how..To help a fellow builder out......:thumbsup:
There is still a great group of guy's on here, As well as alot of new Talent that has joined up since I did........I'm just glad to be a part of it,,,,And glad to see our Hobby is still Growing...As well as this Forum, Also........................Show'em if You Got'em Guy's.......

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit................


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey just to let you know. The correct color for the 1967 GTO engine is Pontiac Silver Blue Metallic. Model Master by Testors used to have this color in their line and it is the correct color. I haven't built models for some time but they could have changed the name. just info for you, hope it helps you out. I know in your case you father put the Chevy 427 engine that replaced the original but I though you had mentioned in an earlier post that he had painted it the Pontiac color? Hope this helps and looking forward to PICS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit............


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> I think they changed the name to Pontiac Engine Blue and yes your correct he painted it the Pontiac color. I think I'm just going to do a stock build for now. BTW what do you guys recommend for wood coloring? They have this wood but I don't know if it will be dark enough for the dash..


I start with the wood color and add rust to it until I'm satisfied with the tone.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

What Mo said - start with a lighter shade, then add the darker shade in streaks. Sometimes it helps to have a rag handy and do a light wiping in the direction of the grain as well (very lightly - don't wanna wipe off the paint)


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.............


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.............


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> This is my last AMT model, it's complete junk. Everything was going fine but most of the stuff is not fitting correctly. Turns out others are having this problem as-well. I'm sticking with Revell and Revell only. The AMT is just some cheap crap made in China.


Don't be so fast to give up on an entire product line based on a single bad experience. Their '67 GTO is molded from very old tooling. Back in the mid 60's it was state of the art, but by today's standards it IS pretty crude. Over the years, as it's been used and re-used time and again, it's worn more and more so the molds don't fit as precisely as they did when they were new. I find that their newer models are every bit as good as those from Revell, and at times easier to work with. AMT's 1967 Impala SS427 is a case in point. 







I found this kit to be every bit as good as the Revell/Monogram 1965 Impala SS from right around the same time as I show in the photos below. (Just as a note - I built this model with an AMT 409 engine before Revellogram issued the convertible version of the '65 Impala SS with a 409. I jusrt thought an early-in-the-year 409 version would be cooler than a later car with a 396.)







I guess it all comes down to working with what you have to work with. If the AMT '67 GTO is the only game in town, well, that's what you have to work with. AMT is the only source for Corvair models, so that's the brand I use for them if I want to build them.

(P.S. - It IS possible to make that AMT '67 Goat into a decent model... )


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's okay to get angry and the models and then vent, that's part of what the forum is about. 

I have to agree with Jim, that GTO mold is getting old and worn as are a lot of the other things that AMT continues to re-issue but I'm glad that they do re-issue that old stuff, it allows us older guys to go back and build things that we had as a kid but do them much better.

A lot of the newer AMT molds are great stuff. I don't buy a whole lot of the brand X stuff (GM or Ford) and I buy zero foreign cars, exotics, things like that but, their newer Mopar stuff is excellent! The '71 Chargers, '71 Dusters, man those things are killer! They have great engines, nicely detailed chassis and I swap the newer chassis under older car bodies that AMT now owns (old MPC molds) and the older Johan stuff as well.

Back in the mid 90's, AMT started coming out with some Pro Street Mopars, a '68 Road Runner, '69 GTX and a '70 Super Bee (it was actually a modified re-issue) as well as stock versions of these cars and a convertible GTX and they were hearlded as great strides in the hobby. 

They had detailed interiors with seperate floor pans and door panels. The front clip was molded seperate from the floor pan (which allowed me to adjust the wheel base on the chassis) and the engines were pretty good too. They had of course the old standard HEMI engines but they also came out with really nice, new 440's and had a prototype DOHC HEMI too! The Super Bee had a great set of Mickey Thompson Sportsman tires in the Pro Street version!

It's hard to know what's new and what's old just by looking at the pictures on the boxes. Just give us a shout here when you have questions about things like that. If one of us older guys doesn't know it's for sure that the other ones will, some of us have been around since before dirt was invented I think! 

I understand about the car being special and you wanting it to be just right and that can sometimes give us the biggest headache, afterall, model car builders are their own worst critic. Take a day off from the Pontiac and give yourself a break, that is a whole lot better than driving yourself on it and messing it up. Sometimes that day off from a project can give you the fresh start that you need to make things go better on the build.

Mo


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Robert......I have to agree with Jim and Mo..... Don't swear-off on a Brand or Kit for that matter,,Because your having trouble with it......I'm currently working on a '55 Chevy Nomad, That I started after Thanksgiving...And this build has just given me fit's ever since I started on it.....Like your's,,The part's aren't fitting together"just right"....There was also alot of excess "Flash" left on the Body and some of the other part's,From the molding process.....One side of the body had so much "flash" that one of the rear window opening's, looked like it was a solid panel....And I had to cut it out.........Even with these problem's I'd still buy and build another one, Because Each kit is different...And the chances of running across the same problem's is slim....
And Yeah....Take a break from a build, When it starts to Frustrate you or you are having trouble with it.....You'll come back with a fresh look at what you can do or need to tackle it.....Rushing it only seam's to add to the problem's,, And tend's to result in a build your not happy with......Or at least it does for me....Sometime's We are our own Worst Critic.....

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit................


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Robert...The three pic's of your build are looking Great so far.....Your mixed Engine color look's good and should pass for the stock color.....Nice work......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit..................


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> Thank you Moe, I figured I use the colors I have instead of buying Pontiac Engine Blue. I like how it's looking so far but I mixed far too much paint for such a tiny engine. I'm going to do many coats on the engine so the paint won't go to waste. I didn't have any bottle to mix the paint. So I used the top from one of my medication bottle.


In reality, it would be better to let the paint go to waste than to put too much paint on the engine and lose the detail that is engraved into the engine, bolt heads and things of that nature. It looks really good the way it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

And I really like your chassis - it has a kind of a "yes, I'm used but I'm still kept nice and clean" type of look to it.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.............


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Just a couple more related thoughts: I built that AMT '55 Nomad the Moe referred to a couple of times back in the 1970's and have another, more recent reissue of the same kit that I started on a while back. The recent one is obviously from molds that have been around for a L-O-N-G time, while the ones I built inthe 70's didn't seem to have as many problems. '71 Charger 500 is right, too about the '71 Charger and 340 Duster models. I have both of them and they will get built eventually (even though I'm a Chevy/G.M. guy so Mopars are "Brand X" to me!). 

Something I've had to do (more than once, I'm sorry to have to say... ) is build a model more than once to get it right! I did an AMT '67 Mustang GT Fastback for my cousin as a surprise gift about ten years ago. His wife told me he liked gold cars so I did some research and found an almost perfect match for the gold the factory used on them in 1968. I had the model finished and in a display case, all wrapped and ready to take down to him when he happened to call me out of the blue. I managed to slip his desire for a '67 Mustang into the conversation, and he told me that, yeah, he's wanted DARK BLUE METALLIC one ever since high school! The gold car was completely finished and looked great (for a Ford, that is... ), so I went out, bought another kit, and started over. The blue car came out even better than the gold one (which is still in my collection). Sometimes, I guess it's a good thing to practice on a subject that you're not too familiar with.

And like the other guys said, we're here for you to vent to. After all, you'd do the same for us!


----------

